# Beach Camping In New England



## djd1023 (Sep 29, 2003)

What is the closest RV Park to the beach in Mass, Conn, RI, or southern NH? We're looking for as close to the beach as possible. Anybody have any personal info on any campgrounds that might fit the bill?


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Don't know of any on the beach directly, but I know that Seaport Campground in Old Mystic, CT is about 15 minutes to the RI Beaches. If you want directly on the beach, there is a SP in Montauk, NY, on the south shore of LI, that has sites directly on the beach, though that is a bit of a hike.

Tim


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

djd1023 said:


> What is the closest RV Park to the beach in Mass, Conn, RI, or southern NH? We're looking for as close to the beach as possible. Anybody have any personal info on any campgrounds that might fit the bill?
> [snapback]25869[/snapback]​


Sorry no personal experience, but this sure looks nice. (no hookups)
http://www.mass.gov/dcr/parks/southeast/hbch.htm
Horseneck Beach State Park

Or try 
http://maps.google.com/
under search field:
RV campgrounds (city, state) eg. Quincy, MA
Hope that helps

Jared


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

djd1023,

You might check out www.ucampnh.com/dir-sea.asp; www.rvparkusa.com.ri.htm; www.campconn.com/listings.htm; newenglandusa.com/Camping/

These might give you some ideas. Hope they help.

Mark


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I didn't even think about the Cape. I bet there is bound to be at least one beach front campground out there.


----------



## Momto4boyz62 (Feb 20, 2005)

We are cape cod campers!!! One place we like to stay (but you need to plan in advance) is Camper's Haven in Dennisport. The campground is right across the street from Nantucket Sound and they have their own private beach. We love walking to the beach to have coffee on the beach. We bring our chairs and everything down to the beach in the morning, can leave everything there and walk back to the site for lunch and then walk back to the beach.

Campsites are not "on the beach" but are a short walk, or you can catch the golf cart that goes around the campground for a ride. There is a great playground for the kids and toddler playground and also a skateboard park there too. Check them out at www.campershaven.com/

There are a couple campgrounds in Provincetown that are right on the beach but I have heard some stuff about them (dont' want to go there with young children as it is homosexual paradise).


----------



## Sea Camper (Mar 3, 2005)

If you don't mind camping in State Parks- dry camping, in CT you can camp right at Hammonasett State Park or Rocky Neck State Park. Both are right on Long Island Sound. Or try Salisbury State Reservation in Massachusetts, it is on a barrier reef and has electricity and water hookups on most sites.


----------



## Central Mass Outbackers (Jun 13, 2004)

We spend a week at Scusset Beach State Park every summer. It has full hookups and is right at the end of the Cape Cod Canal, with a beautiful beach and access to the canal bike path. You have to make reservations early though. I can pretty much guarantee that it's fully booked for this summer already.

Fisherman's Memorial State Park in Narragansett RI is another thought. It's not on the beach, but is only a short ride to several really nice beaches, as well as the Block Island ferry. Again, it's hard to get reservations there. We tried for this summer, but they were already full.


----------

